# Sinuses and dp/dr



## peaceboy23 (May 25, 2005)

So does anyone else experience an upswing in their dp/dr when they are suffering from allergies/sinus congestion. For some reason mine is always worse when I've got these problems...i have a sinus infection, on antibiotics, but it is always worse. And my ears feel really pressured and congested (at least that's what I"m assuming it is) and it is driving me nuts. Silence is especially annoying for me, oddly enough. I feel like it is closing in around me. I havent' taken a decongestant though, because I've heard it can interact with SSRI's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

My sinuses have been congested since i first encountered dp/dr, so bout 5 months now. I dont know if thats making it worse or not, it sure is damn annoying though. And i've never heard of decongestants interacting with SSRI's. They deff interact with MAIO's but you should ask a pharmacist cuz i'm pretty sure they are ok to take together. Least i've done it a million times


----------



## Nehllah (Oct 8, 2006)

Sinus infections have always given my a dpish feeling, even before i had dp. I thought that was normal?


----------



## Jane (Aug 14, 2006)

It is normal.


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, but it has not much to do with dp, but with stress. When I stress I get a chronic cold, become allergic for the stupidest things and get dp...


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

Couint me in


----------



## peaceboy23 (May 25, 2005)

Me too! I have chronic sinus infections and problems, I have even had a CAT scan done to see if I had a deep seated one, but no. Anyway, I called the pharmacy and the pharmacist said it was ok to take a decongestant, and I did and it didnt' cause any problems. so that was good.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

yea my nose is like all stuffed in block, i cant get enough air supply, i feel like i can't breathe most of the time cuz its always stuffed...i hate it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

My twin sister has given me her sore throat and now my nose is all stuffed up, I told my lady friend not to bother coming round last night because I don't want to give her anything but "pleasure".


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

My nose constantly feels congested and has this pressure sort of feeling to it.


----------



## hjkjkjkh (Nov 5, 2005)

ive woken up with bad sinus headaches for years now

recently ive been getting them a lot along with a pain/fluidy feeling in my ears

i went to an ear nose and throat doctor recently and he said my sinuses were incredibly congested and i had a deviated septum

im gonna go in for a cat scan/allegry testing in the next couple weeks

im thinking my dr may be cause by sinus problems, because i do have frequent headaches and i cant focus on anything for the life of me

i dont have problems with anxiety or obsessing about it anymore

but the cloudy feeling just hasnt gone away

hopefully the doctor will find something theyll be able to fix...


----------

